
Philadelphia university says it’s offering ‘first MBA’ for the cannabis industry - gringoDan
https://www.inquirer.com/business/weed/cannabis-mba-usciences-philadelphia-medical-marijuana-industry-20190716.html
======
rolltiide
I could see there being a lot of case studies here, the way states are
licensing cannabis production and sale must create some very interesting
market inefficiencies that contain non-obvious financial nuances, many of
which wouldn't have an academic citable source yet

